# 1997 nissan hardbody 2.4 xe 4x4



## kcirtap4356 (Jan 9, 2016)

I have a 97 hardbody and I replaced a valve in the head put new wires cap and plugs in it new mass air flow sensor new throttle body sensor and when it warms up it has a rough idle. It revs up and down and low almost shuts it off. I'm almost out of sensors to replace and ideas any suggestions


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You should have posted this is under the "Truck and SUV" section of the forum, under "HB truck," rather the "Classic Datsun" section. Surging up and down is typically an indication of a lean condition. EGR valves have been known to stick open on these engines, so that may be one area to look at. If they were not replaced during the previous repairs, you may want to check for leaks at the intake gasket and throttle chamber gasket. Hopefully, the engine timing is not off a tooth. It can be hard to diagnose some problems without have access to a scan tool that can view datastream info, but just replacing sensors at will in an attempt to fix a problem can get expensive and may not do anything to fix the problem.


----------



## kcirtap4356 (Jan 9, 2016)

Yea I did a compression test today and all for cylinders were 150 psi and I sprayed brake parts cleaner around the intake gasket and no sudden rev actually no change. I unplugged the coolent temp sensor and it reved up then it just up and down up and down also seems to lack in the power department I also thought that it may be off a tooth but had three different people check. It's hard to see timing marks with light the fan seems to be in the way I'll try egr valve and idle control valve tomorrow and see if that helps.


----------

